# 2007: The Year of Change!



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*-*

-


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm also committed to having a better year than this past one (which sucked). You're right: we should be able to look back, 365 days from now, and say, "Wow. I made a lot of progress. Look how much better my life is." :yes

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, next year couldn't possibly be any worse than this year. The only direction I can move in is up...or out.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

:ditto When you hit rock bottom, the only way you can go is up. (I hope..)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 8, 2006)

:agree 

I'm going to make 2007 the best year! I plan on moving away from home, which is causing me a lot of anxiety but I know it's for the best. I'll be able to leave my negative life behind and start fresh with my boyfriend. I'm moving to a bigger city with more opportunities. My boyfriend said he wants to help me get better. I'm going to find a good cognitive behavioural therapist and I might even go on medicine. 

I'm no longer going to be so depressed, anxious, and such a recluse. 

I'm going to try to be more social, even if it makes me feel like my intestines are about to spill out of my mouth and even if my chest feels paralyzed. I have come to realize that most people don't give a **** about what you do. I have come to realize that most people are so absorbed in their own world, their own worries, their own life, they don't care if you can't dance properly (like at a party), or if you have nothing intelligent to say (small talk), etc. I have come to realize that they aren't looking at me going "Oh my God, I bet this is her first day out in weeks/months!" 

Most importantly I have come to realize that I deserve a better life. Why should I suffer when no one even cares? 

:yes 

We should make this thread a sticky so we can easily find it next year!

Good luck everyone! :boogie


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Why should I suffer when no one even cares?


Yeah, I keep thinking that as well. I get the vague impression that I'm the one who's doing this to myself, but I don't know why and I can't stop.

You do it to yourself, you do
And that's what really hurts
You do it to yourself, just you
You and no one else


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 8, 2006)

I know, I can't stop myself. Today I went to the store looking "ugly" and automatically I thought "OMG, the cashier was probably grossed out or something." But now I realize...I'm a cashier too! I never remember customers. I see so many, they all merge into one mega-customer.  I don't think she remembers me anymore.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Maybe I'll finally get my driver's license next year. Maybe just maybe...


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

:ditto I'm going to make 2007 count. Good luck in your quest Njodis!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yes yes yes. i agree I hope you all experience your goals and what you want to be experiencing in life and hope 2007 is a good year.

yes. the year of more change for me is going to be 2007.. I'm progressing slowly and surely. With a good caring loving therapist. with my journal....pursuing volunteering.....doing well in school.....joining different clubs and organizations....improving my social skills.......relaxation techniques.....following a higher power an integral spirituality.......eating healthy......being physically fit......spending time with loving family........2006 was my year of change.......and 2007 is going to be better........hopefully i make a friend......i dont know....but ill try....


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 8, 2006)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Njodis, I'm with you, I'm with you & pumped too! We can crush this! We can do anything we put our minds too, for real. For really real. Let's do it!
Good luck everyone.
Woo-hoo!









Cheers to happiness.


----------



## sylwia (Dec 4, 2006)

Yay! :boogie 
I'm making a lot of plans for 2007 too. It's time to make some real changes! :afr


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

It's a good idea because I had to think this way last year, when 2005 was the worst year of my life. Yeah, I was very motivated to make 2006 a better year and be responsible for my own choices, and it worked! It has been a much better year and one I've grown a lot in, but only because I made good choices and I stopped allowing myself to be blown around like a leaf in the wind. I can definitely say, now that the year is almost over, it has been a year of a lot of change. 

That feels good to be able to say that! I'm such a geek, but I've been writing down all of the positive changes on a list since the year began, and I have more on it than I originally believed would be on there. That's a good feeling, too. I figured doing that would help me actually SEE for myself all the good I was hoping I'd be doing. 

I still hope for an even better 2007 because I still have a lot of things I want to change. Be realistic about your goals, though,and give yourself credit for when you do make even the smallest positive change. Those little ones add up...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,I've been thinking about this too..The last 6 months of 2006 has been ok for me and I've seen some changes..The first 6 ones sucked,but I want to make 2007 a good year..

I just want to be able to lower my anxiety,and just keep moving forward. I won't post any big goals for myself because maybe they won't be fullfilled..But I do want to think more positive thoughts,get up my self esteem and keep working on the social situations...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

It's a good idea, Njodis, to make some goals for yourself. I made lots of positive changes this year. It feels good to look back and think about how much my anxiety and depression have decreased compared to last year.

To everyone who's making goals here, I suggest you write it down, so that you don't forget about it several weeks/months from now. Also, you might want to keep any journaling or therapy worksheets you did when you were depressed, so that when you're much better, you'll look back and realize the full weight of the improvement you've made.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My goal is to make 2007 significantly better than 2006...which shouldn't really be too difficult :b

Like Njodis, I want to look back on 2007 and realize that I've progressed considerably. That I've improved, that I've learned how to deal with my issues, that I've matured, that I've chosen some kind of path in life. I don't want to stagnate like I've been doing for the past few years.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm glad to see that lots of people want to get things accomplished in 2007. It really does feel good to have a set of general goals to work towards, and if you get into this mind state you will be surprised at how much better you feel. I think that working on myself will go a long way towards helping my self esteem and in turn my social anxiety.

If you're feeling depressed or unhappy with your life, start thinking about things that YOU can do to improve it. It doesn't matter who you are; _everyone_ has something they can change for the better.

I hope we can read this at the same time next year, and see how much progress we've made.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

That's awesome! :yes 
I'm hoping 2007 will be my year of change as well; it'll certainly be different since I'll actually be getting a real job.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

whiteclouds said:


> It's a good idea, Njodis, to make some goals for yourself. I made lots of positive changes this year. It feels good to look back and think about how much my anxiety and depression have decreased compared to last year.
> 
> To everyone who's making goals here, I suggest you write it down, so that you don't forget about it several weeks/months from now. Also, you might want to keep any journaling or therapy worksheets you did when you were depressed, so that when you're much better, you'll look back and realize the full weight of the improvement you've made.


yeah, you could see work and effort so much when you journal.....


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

What a great post, Njodis, and good luck to you and everyone else!!

My number one goal for 2007 is to GET MY LICENCE... I've had my learner's for over six years now... I HAVE to get over this fear of driving. Although, its not the driving per se, its the traffic and having anxiety over what other drivers are thinking and how they will react when I take a corner too slow or something (stems from having both a father and a husband who freak out when someone takes too long to do something like take a turn or don't notice the light is green). I'm hoping to go to take classes at Young Driver's or something in the Spring to help achieve this goal. Wish me luck, I'm really going to need it!!!!


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

My goals are: to finish all my artwork that I have yet to complete

Finally quit my dead end job & find a more promising career.

Work on my comic book that I have been wanting to do for years.

Try to control my anger & be a better person with hopes maybe karma will smile upon me in 2007. (Been watching too much My Name is Earl :lol )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triste Golem is a cool guy! 

2007 needs to be our year. We have let ourselves stay down for too long. I have known a lot of you on this board for some time, many for two years now. I like to hear of successes (even if they make me jealous :um). It's progress in knowing that SA can't stop us.

There have been many people on here that I have seen make MONSTER strides to overcome their SA - that's great news. 

Personally - my goal for 2007 is to expand out and form real-life friendships. I am just beginning to come out of the SA darkness right now. A lot of people around me are surprised that I am actually outgoing, and even goofy - liking to make people laugh. I am also known to be a person others can trust, even when I can't see it myself. 

I see a lot of really cool things happening so don't miss out! :yes


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been through a lot of changes in the last 6 months and 2007 will be the first year that I actually have some control over my life. I want to become closer with my g/f, move out of my parents place (maybe even to a different town), explore my career options a bit more, find a hobby, and hopefully make some friends.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm going to try really hard in school this semester so I can get both financial aid and scholarships, I want to make progress in my social life and attempt making friends, perhaps even meet someone special.. who knows.


----------



## justaphishin (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for the positive post, Njodis! I've been feeling very positive and motivated for the past month or so due to all the progress I've made. I definitely want to STAY motivated and get my life to where I want it to be. Because my SA has a lot to do with my state of mind, it really helps reading posts on this and the Triumphs board so continue posting positively!

Bill


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: re: 2007: The Year of Change!*



Zephyr said:


> Well, next year couldn't possibly be any worse than this year. The only direction I can move in is up...or out.


I've been saying this for the past five or six years....hopefully one of these years I'll be right.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

Last year I set some social goals for 2006, and I have to say I met most of them, I'm actually going out for New Years this year. For 2007 I have a very simple goal, get a girlfriend.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: re: 2007: The Year of Change!*



Zephyr said:


> Well, next year couldn't possibly be any worse than this year. The only direction I can move in is up...or out.


I told myself that in 2004. In 2005 I lost everything I owned. Now, I know Katrina was not my fault, but I felt really stupid when I remembered thinking that to myself.

Anyway, I think my main goals are going to be 1) kick procrastination's butt and 2) lose some weight, like everyone else in America.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I am with you! This is excellent motivation...it really is! It's time to stop saying "I will" and complaining about how life is so boring and that nothing is happening and wallowing in pain inside our social anxiety box. Nobody is going to make life better for us. I've had a wake up call myself, quite a few times this year and I just will not continue as somebody said "drifting in the wind". Because that is exactly how I have felt since I got out of high school and that was three years ago. Time will continue going by. I feel like I could be doing so much more everyday...could be using my brain so much more!! Ain't that the truth?! We all can become so much more! 
Acutally, anxiety is not so much of a problem anymore as is avoiding the situations all together. Avoiding life. I've become lethargic and just plain lazy. 2007 will be different. 

Things I will accomplish: 
1. Move out
2. Decide a career direction (even though I have no idea...then again...many other people don't really know for sure!)
3. Get a job that doesn't bore me to death 
4. Exercise 3 times a week
5. Find a hobby
6. Read more (other books besides self-help)
7. Make at least one friend


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

*Tigerlily*,
I am planning on moving out too and starting a new life. I think that will help a great deal. Good luck to you. This will be a much better year.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

In 2007 I will turn 18, graduate highschool, move out, and start college. I want to get my anxiety and depression under control and meet lots of new people and make some new friends. I want to improve relationships with my current friends, my family, and my boyfriend. I want to exercise and eat healthy and get enough sleep, and also practice guitar more and develop other interests. Also I would like to do better in school and handle my finances better. And most of all I would like to be a better person and live and love freely. Does that sound like a beauty pageant speech or what :hide


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Learn something, meet people, do good

Buy a car - I have the money, just gotta go out and find a good used one.

Get a Job


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

clean my skin up, start this chem course, file for disability, start group therapy


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Great Post.
My top goals are to get into a university and get a job. Those ought to give my life something resembling purpose and direction. I will definitely be spending less time online and in front of the TV. I think these are very doable goals for me. Finding a way to pay for college is my top source of anxiety that's not SA-related; I need to figure that out as well.

More insurmountable are kicking depression, making friends, and moving out of my parents' house. 2007 won't be the year for those just yet.

Oh well, at least half my post was positive.


----------

